# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  چند سوال راجع به پیش دانشگاهی غیر حضوری و ...

## Matrix M

سلام دوستان عزیز.
من امسال امتحانات نهایی رو دادم و رشته تجربی هستم ، ولی شرایط خوبی برای تحصیل در مدرسه رو ندارم.چون دانش آموزان مدرسه ما انقدر ضعیفن که از پیش های امسال میپرسیدم میگفتن خود معلم ها هم خیلی رغبت نمیکنن درس رو کامل و درست بگن و وقت کشی زیاده.مدارس خوب دیگه هم بخوام برم وقتم گرفته میشه چون شاید یک ساعت رفت و یک ساعت برگشت باشه.میخواستم بدونم ممکنه که پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری خوند؟ شرایطش چیه؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید.

----------


## ابوالفضل کنکوری

توصیه برادرانه بهت میکنم  مدرسه برو وحضوری هم برو اگه دیدی خوب نیست بی توجه باش به معلمات تو در س خودت رو بخون کاری به امتحانا اینا نداشته باش ولی اینو بدون درکنار دوستات بودن خیلی بهت کمک میکنه وحس رقابت ایجاد میکنه  پسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس حتماااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا برروووووووووووووووووووووو  وو

----------


## Ali.N

> سلام دوستان عزیز.
> من امسال امتحانات نهایی رو دادم و رشته تجربی هستم ، ولی شرایط خوبی برای تحصیل در مدرسه رو ندارم.چون دانش آموزان مدرسه ما انقدر ضعیفن که از پیش های امسال میپرسیدم میگفتن خود معلم ها هم خیلی رغبت نمیکنن درس رو کامل و درست بگن و وقت کشی زیاده.مدارس خوب دیگه هم بخوام برم وقتم گرفته میشه چون شاید یک ساعت رفت و یک ساعت برگشت باشه.میخواستم بدونم ممکنه که پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری خوند؟ شرایطش چیه؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید.


فکر نکنم امکانش باشه!مگه اینکه پارتی تو مدرسه داشته باشی!
شما برو سر کلاس که درسو گوش کن و بعدشم کار خودتو کن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Matrix M

> توصیه برادرانه بهت میکنم  مدرسه برو وحضوری هم برو اگه دیدی خوب نیست بی توجه باش به معلمات تو در س خودت رو بخون کاری به امتحانا اینا نداشته باش ولی اینو بدون درکنار دوستات بودن خیلی بهت کمک میکنه وحس رقابت ایجاد میکنه  پسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسس حتماااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااا برروووووووووووووووووووووو  وو


آخه مشکل اینجاس بودن کنار بچه هایی که اصلا فکر درس و رتبه آوردن نیستن هیچ احساس رقابتی ایجاد نمیکنه ! 



> فکر نکنم امکانش باشه!مگه اینکه پارتی تو مدرسه داشته باشی!
> شما برو سر کلاس که درسو گوش کن و بعدشم کار خودتو کن


معاون آشناست ، مدیر مدرسه هم آدم خوب و انعطاف پذیریه و ممکنه بتونم این کار رو انجام بدم.
ممنون.

----------


## Ali.N

معاون آشناست ، مدیر مدرسه هم آدم خوب و انعطاف پذیریه و ممکنه بتونم این کار رو انجام بدم.
ممنون.[/quote]

اگه ردیفه که خیلی خوبه!
نرو :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ezio auditore77

> سلام دوستان عزیز.
> من امسال امتحانات نهایی رو دادم و رشته تجربی هستم ، ولی شرایط خوبی برای تحصیل در مدرسه رو ندارم.چون دانش آموزان مدرسه ما انقدر ضعیفن که از پیش های امسال میپرسیدم میگفتن خود معلم ها هم خیلی رغبت نمیکنن درس رو کامل و درست بگن و وقت کشی زیاده.مدارس خوب دیگه هم بخوام برم وقتم گرفته میشه چون شاید یک ساعت رفت و یک ساعت برگشت باشه.میخواستم بدونم ممکنه که پیش دانشگاهی رو غیر حضوری خوند؟ شرایطش چیه؟ ممنون میشم پاسخ بدید.


سلام
اگه بتونی توافق کنی با مدیرت(مثلا با یه گواهی الکی)+راه دوم ثبت نام تو مدرسه غیرانتفاعیه(راه پولی!!)
خودم امسال نرفتم مدرسه...اگه با برنامه بری جلو خیلی به نفعته یعنی خیلی وقت اضافه خواهی داشت :Yahoo (15):

----------

